# Peeling a print



## photong (May 6, 2007)

It may be an odd question qith no real answer. I'm not talking about polaroid image transfers unless somehow I can do it with a print from a lab. Or possibly a laser print could work?

I want to decoupage a print onto a craft box. I don't want to use an actual print because it's too thick.

Is there a way to peel off the image? or something I can soack it in...? Is it even possible!? lol


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2007)

Dont know about laZer but with real wet process prints from the lab you can wet them and peel the imulsion layer off. Then glue it to anyting you like. Its how they used to make canvas prints. Rebond the emulsion to canvas.

I have done it when making paper negs.  I used a razor knife to start it.


----------



## photong (May 6, 2007)

How long do you went them? Under a tap for a moment or minute or do you soak?


----------



## motcon (May 6, 2007)

photong said:


> How long do you went them? Under a tap for a moment or minute or do you soak?



rc or fiber?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2007)

I soak mine with just bit of soap to soften the paper.

Do labs use fiber now I though it was all rc... I use rc when I use paper negs so I dont know about fiber but they were stripping emulsion before there was rc I think.  I would try with an old useless print.


----------



## motcon (May 6, 2007)

suppose that depends on how one defines a 'lab'. there are b/w labs that will print any neg on any type of paper.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 6, 2007)

well I am still pretty sure you can stip the emulstion layer off fiber probably not remove all the fiber but enough.

then again Ive never done it with anything but modern rc or color from a commercial photo lab


----------



## motcon (May 6, 2007)

yeah, you can float the emulsion, but the process for each is entirely different.


----------



## photong (May 7, 2007)

it's RC.

I soaked one for a while. i even took a knife to the edges to see if the water will get in to seperate it. nothing. i left it there for over 12hrs.

i do another but use soap.

the print i used in plain water. i peeled it with a knife slowly. not all of the paper has come off. it might still work. but i would prefer nothing or close to nothing.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 7, 2007)

peel it as close as you can to the emulsion... then soak it some more than flaten it emulsion side down on a table and just rub the back with your fingers to get the fibers off the rear of the emulsion. It will never be clear like a slide. But you can get almost all the fibers off it.


----------



## motcon (May 7, 2007)

rc? the process that i use is somewhat of a homebrew. i soak it it hot water with a bit of a bit of hydrogen peroxide and vinegar mixed in, face down. 

after 10 minutes or so, i try to find a corner that will lift. i'll peel only as far as it will allow me to do so. i then let it continue to soak some more. i eventually end up removing the layer. 

disclaimer - i've done this only with a handful of different manufacturer's papers.


----------

